# How many blocks you get in Philly?



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

I got only 1 block a week. Is this normal?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Hybrids said:


> I got only 1 block a week. Is this normal?


Assigned or grabbing? Very few of us get assigned many blocks but we hustle for them


----------

